# 660 STRICKS AGAIN



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*This time Mr Beaver was waiting for me-----Same set where Mr Muskrat had his tail stuck the other day-----26 lb--probably a 2 year old---same size same set as the 2, I caught last year --Beaver back straps tomorrow------







--sb----pic of set look close you can see the trap under water*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice job once again beaver slayer !


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice work on the beav! Those 660's are quite the trap!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done Skip, those 660's are nasty looking, ever get a double in one - seeing as they have some size to them!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to go Skip. Congrats !


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

awesome job man


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I put the beaver up this afternoon-----stretched 58"----------sb*


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks good! What do you use for a fleshing system??? Like your knives etc.....?


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice catch Skip, the pelt looks nice too.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good catch Skip---the set picture can be worth a thousand words to a begining trapper.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great job Skip!!!! Like Cat says, the set picture is awsome!!!!!!! Your stretch job is really, really well done...







. Your stretcher board looks to have seen a fair share of beaver.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice job Skip. I bet PETA hates trappers.


----------

